# Rear vent stoves



## jimmyjon (Sep 19, 2012)

I found a guy on craigslist who has 30 stoves for sale.  He has no list of his inventory and very few pics.  I called him and tried to get an Idea on what he has but he just told me to come take a look. Which is fine if I was closer but I would like to research the stove before I buy it.  So my question for you guys is what are some quality rear vent stove brand names out there?  From there I will just ask if he has any of the following brand names


----------



## mellow (Sep 19, 2012)

This is posted in the classic stoves section,  are you wanting opinions on pre-epa rear vent stoves?


----------



## jimmyjon (Sep 19, 2012)

mellow said:


> This is posted in the classic stoves section, are you wanting opinions on pre-epa rear vent stoves?


Yea I think most of his are older.


----------



## Osceola (Sep 19, 2012)

Fisher Papa Bear is a great stove and rear vent.


----------



## mellow (Sep 20, 2012)

Fisher, Sierra, Hearthstone, Jotul, Vermont Casting (depending on who you ask)

A lot of old pre-epa rear vent stoves out there,  any reason for going rear vent?


----------



## jimmyjon (Sep 20, 2012)

mellow said:


> Fisher, Sierra, Hearthstone, Jotul, Vermont Casting (depending on who you ask)
> 
> A lot of old pre-epa rear vent stoves out there, any reason for going rear vent?


Yea I have the stove in front of an existing fireplace and the vent needs to be below 27" to  get in to the fireplace and up the chimney.


----------



## begreen (Sep 21, 2012)

Swapping out the current old stove for another old stove is not going to have many advantages, whereas going to a modern cat stove like the Woodstock Keystone has several, the most important being a safe and legal installation. But with the added benefit of giving you much longer, cleaner burns, a nice view of the fire, added beauty to the nice fireplace and a no modification installation. Plus, if you don't like it within the first 6 months you can return it. This seems like the very best option if the goal is to make a significant improvement in safety and usability. And it is legal which should make your insurance company happier.


----------



## jimmyjon (Sep 21, 2012)

begreen said:


> Swapping out the current old stove for another old stove is not going to have many advantages, whereas going to a modern cat stove like the Woodstock Keystone has several, the most important being a safe and legal installation. But with the added benefit of giving you much longer, cleaner burns, a nice view of the fire, added beauty to the nice fireplace and a no modification installation. Plus, if you don't like it within the first 6 months you can return it. This seems like the very best option if the goal is to make a significant improvement in safety and usability. And it is legal which should make your insurance company happier.


Thats a real nice stove but about $1500 to high for me.


----------



## begreen (Sep 21, 2012)

Yet you are looking at new Napoleons? Stick with what you've got and connect it correctly to a liner if the budget is that tight. Or maybe give Woodstock a call and see if they have any refurbished stoves for sale.


----------



## Osceola (Sep 21, 2012)

T


jimmyjon said:


> Yea I have the stove in front of an existing fireplace and the vent needs to be below 27" to get in to the fireplace and up the chimney.


 The fisher papa bear will fit.


----------



## Osceola (Sep 21, 2012)

jimmyjon said:


> Thats a real nice stove but about $1500 to high for me.


 I will sell you a Fisher Papa Bear in Mint condition for $400


----------



## red oak (Sep 27, 2012)

Osceola said:


> I will sell you a Fisher Papa Bear in Mint condition for $400


 
If I didn't already have this stove I would jump on it!


----------



## jimmyjon (Sep 28, 2012)

red oak said:


> If I didn't already have this stove I would jump on it!


Yea but its like a 10 hour drive


----------



## Osceola (Sep 28, 2012)

jimmyjon said:


> Yea but its like a 10 hour drive


 10 hr drive- make it $300


----------

